# 10g cube planted build



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

Stunning centerpiece. What kind of wood and where did you get it? Is it one piece or constructed from several?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

ibebian said:


> Stunning centerpiece. What kind of wood and where did you get it? Is it one piece or constructed from several?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure exactly what kind of wood it is but I got it from Bonsai driftwood.com


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaLady86 (Jun 2, 2013)

Where you get that wood!?


----------



## AquaLady86 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh question has been answered lol


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dennerrle 10g are pretty sweet had one about half a year ago. Didn't like the light upgraded jus like u did love the driftwood will be following 😀

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

Well finally got my HC today and my Fissidens the fissidens looked pretty bad but going to see if I can save them if not Oh well I'll try something else.. The only thing I hate about tanks is aquascaping I'm horrible at it.. Here comes day 1 of DSM...










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice hey simple sometimes looks very nice like ur love the tree gonna look nice 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Is that dennerrle 10gl I use to have one very nice tank 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

KingKoopa512 said:


> Is that dennerrle 10gl I use to have one very nice tank
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Yea it's a dennerle 10g scaper's tank

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

This is my Ada mini m 











Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

KingKoopa512 said:


> This is my Ada mini m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I love the look of dragon stone 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## cstmg8 (Dec 10, 2016)

mageikman32 said:


> Not sure exactly what kind of wood it is but I got it from Bonsai driftwood.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Thank you! My new favorite DW site.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

cstmg8 said:


> Thank you! My new favorite DW site.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Haha no problem yea they got really nice pieces 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

mageikman32 said:


> Not sure exactly what kind of wood it is but I got it from Bonsai driftwood.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


According to their site, that looks like actual bonsai wood. That's a stunning piece. I wonder how durable it is in water?


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

mageikman32 said:


> Nice I love the look of dragon stone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Yea my LFS has tons of it an seiryu stone 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

Day 7 of DSM no noticeable new growth yet but not really worried it will come just gotta be patient.. But the bad fissidens that I go are starting to get a little yellow not sure I'll be able to salvage them 










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

Well on week 2 of DSM and everything looking good so far I finally noticed some growth and little shoots coming from the sides of some of the HC.. Looking to flood it prob around the end of January











Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

They have really nice "trees" at Bonsaidriftwood.com. Good choice on yours, it makes a great focal point. Subscribing for updates.


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

DSM week 3 I can definitely see significant growth on the left side and on the front but nothing on the right side.. But I am definitely happy with how well ita doing so far.. 










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## deaddack (Dec 7, 2016)

Really nice!! Looking forward to seeing how this looks once flooded and hc carpet grown in


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

deaddack said:


> Really nice!! Looking forward to seeing how this looks once flooded and hc carpet grown in


Thanks 3 to 4 more weeks I'm thinking I'm holding back as much as I can but it's rough 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

mageikman32 said:


> Thanks 3 to 4 more weeks I'm thinking I'm holding back as much as I can but it's rough
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I know what u mean lol 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

DSM week 4 I can deff say there has definitely been significant amount of growth in such short time.. Its hard holding back not filling it up yet 😅 but I'm going to try to hold off for a few more weeks lol. 










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Correction on the website. It's not driftwood.com, it's https://bonsaidriftwood.com/


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

mageikman32 said:


> DSM week 4 I can deff say there has definitely been significant amount of growth in such short time.. Its hard holding back not filling it up yet 😅 but I'm going to try to hold off for a few more weeks lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

DSM week 5 only one more week till I fill it. Almost fully cover floor 😆 










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

mageikman32 said:


> DSM week 5 only one more week till I fill it. Almost fully cover floor 😆
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice almost filled in 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

So I finally flooded the tank. Going to blast the Co2 at the start to make sure the HC doesn't melt as I heard people have trouble after they flood the tank. 



















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

mageikman32 said:


> So I finally flooded the tank. Going to blast the Co2 at the start to make sure the HC doesn't melt as I heard people have trouble after they flood the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow looks nice pearling gonna looks sweet 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice carpet 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

******* tenner said:


> Nice carpet
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thanks hoping it gets thicker 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

